

Mobile social network mig33 sends twice as many messages as twitter - tomh-
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/12/mig33-twice-messages-twitter/

======
dnsworks
Is mig33 still around? I thought they laid off almost all of their staff and
took their assets back to Singapore where the founder was from.

